# Photo That Best Describes Your Horse



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

In one photo and in one word describe your horse.

I will go first 




DIVA!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

This best describes Relan! My cuddle bug.









Then Relana is such a poser


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Goof!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Bart - NOSE-y!
Dozer - Pose-y!

But I love 'em!


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

What if they suffer from multiple personalities? 

A. Personality One. Witchy.










B. Personality Two. Sweet.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey I love all the horses and their moods


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Attention Deficit ----ooooh shiny object!!!!








too school for cool








......no comment








stoner


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Free spirited


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Robbie's got two personalities...

Stud










Dork


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

*Blackjack the Dork....*

He is a big Goofball...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Johnny...is just...Johnny


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

A best friend <3


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

This is Beans...her usual face if she's not begging for treats or scratches!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Hmmm, let me see..

Dobe is also one of those bipolar horses.

He is either ****y:









Or is kind of that just happy go lucky silly. The kind where you can just almost hear him saying "Oh, what? Did you say something? Sorry, I was just standing here enjoying being me. Derp!"









Then there is John. He's just generally a goofball. "Huh, what? Treats? Scratches? Follow you? What, huh?"









Then there is Rafe, who is basically the same as John, just a big, lazy goofball.









Then, Denny is of the mind of "I'm attractive, I'm strong, I'm THE stud. Admire me...but do it from a distance, I only like to be touched when _I _want to be touched."









Then, of course, there is Taz. "Oh, I'm sleepy. I'm bored. SQURL! Dangit, now I'm bored again."


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Superior intelligent, loving, protective, loyal clown


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Shes not mine - shes owned by the stud i work at, but she is amazing - wish she was mine!

Heres a pic of us  Her name is Jess aka Zingari Halleys Comet
<3


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Goofy and Goofier....

....mmmmm.... granola bars....yummy granola bars..... drool....slobber
(picture a puffy dream cloud over his head with dancing granola bars)









MUDBALL!!!! (his second favorite pastime)


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

*photo describes my horse's personality*

This photo describes my horse's personality.....he thinks he is royalty and doesn't understand my need to do these crazy things with him!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oldhorselady said:


> This photo describes my horse's personality.....he thinks he is royalty and doesn't understand my need to do these crazy things with him!


I stood on my mare the other day when there were a whole bunch of other people working in the arena, and I swear she made the exact same face...Lol! Like "really? this is soooo embarrassing..."


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dream: "Look at me, you know I am super beautiful."

Rosie: Kinda spacey...

Dusty: Don't mind me, I'm just being cute and all....PET MEH!

Sassy: I'm just going to bite your head off mkay?


----------

